# Lets See Those Fan Mounts



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

After Seeing Gunners Post on how to do Fan mounts at home, and seeing alot of people posting their pics of their garage done mounts I though we should have a thread to post all our pics or tips......Lets see em......Mack


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I whipped this up last year. This pick was just before it was finished as I hadn't cut the OSB yet.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Here's a pic of my '08 turkey done by my buddy Matt (Sky Hawk 1) did similar to the method posted.


----------



## Vizsla Hunt Dog (Jan 8, 2003)

Here is the only picture I have of the fan I did last year. The beard hangs from the bottom and is mounted in the shell casing. All in all I had fun with the project and I plan on doing something similar this year. 










I am looking for new ideas so please keep the pictures coming.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

take it to the taxidermist ..... that is what i would have done back in the day when i wasnt poor.... here is one Steve Snapp did from Snapp's Taxidermy in Mason.... the guy does amazing full body mounts too!!!










so another tip is... if its a once in a life time trophy and you dont want to mess it up... take it to a pro 

my dad just shot a nice long beard with his RECURVE this morning... think i might get him a mount like this for fathers day...


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

These fan mounts were done myself
1st bird 10.5" beard 2006








@nd bird 10" beard 2007








3rd 10" beard 2008


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Heres a mount I designed and did on last years limbhanger.
The beard hangs off the bottom and the tail sits in the middle. The spurs are recessed in the plaque to sit flush. The plaque is the traditional FD symbol, the Maltese Cross


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Close up of the one I mounted for my dad.


----------



## Citori (Oct 22, 2000)




----------

